# Lucky man. Shot 100 yds behind my house in Hardin county on Veterans Day.



## Mike59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice deer!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Great buck. He looks really young as well.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Very nice. Congratulations.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

That is a very nice one!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats on a nice buck *Mike59*


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would take that buck if it was 100 miles behind my house, LOL. that is a really nice heavy 8 point. congrats to you!!!

was it really luck or are you just good?? LOL.
sherman


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful buck


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Beautiful buck. Nice mass and oh what a difference a week makes in the weather around here! You look really comfortable in your shirtsleeves on a nice Fall day in the woods. Congratulations.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Love the big 4x4's.....great job


----------



## Mike59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone! He left this rub.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome deer!!!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sweet...Congrats


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice congrats!

Smile, it a nice buck and a short drag!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

congrats on an awesome buck that almost anyone would have shot. love that long browtine and good mass.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome buck what he score I'm curious?!


----------



## Mike59 (Sep 22, 2014)

First time I ever tried to score one, after several attempts at following score sheet, come up with 141 but not sure. Plan on an official score after 60 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd say you're fairly close. Was thinkin 140-145 myself and leaning more towards the 145 mark. Come back and tell us what it scores.


----------



## Mike59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Sure will. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Mike59 said:


> First time I ever tried to score one, after several attempts at following score sheet, come up with 141 but not sure. Plan on an official score after 60 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Nice
Mike awesome buck and congratulations!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! My dad swears by Veteran's Day. He is out every year and has shot a few nice one's on that day.


----------



## Mike59 (Sep 22, 2014)

He netted 149


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Mike59 said:


> He netted 149


Excellent! 

He has a beautiful rack.


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

Nice BUCK CONGRATS!


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Very Nice Buck.


----------

